# Another night on the water



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

looked all night for flounder finding nothing, get the mullet net up and while taking the net in we drift to the shore finding this one flounder laying on a rock


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Jim, I had closed shop for this year , but got me wanting to go. Nice mess


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! what a variety on eats!


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome, can't believe all the blue crabs!! Good job, got me excited to go also.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A nice mixed bag catch for a gigging trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was thinking about going and looking for a few Goats but that wind last week kind of trashed up the lower end of the bay over here and I'm not sure if it's cleared up enough or not. 
So I might just have to go look for some nasty ole speckled trout.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Jim were those goats out in the bay or around the pass? Nice mess of feesh


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang Jim I knew you got some fish but didn't realize it was a mixed bag like that! Pretty good mix of fish!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

RippinLips14 said:


> Jim were those goats out in the bay or around the pass? Nice mess of feesh


Killed them along rock seawalls, lost a few cuz I took care not to bang my gig against the rocks, kinda just eased the gig close and just pushed it in them, didn't want to slam my gig all night in rocks just for a few sheeps, ant much meat on them tangs


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess o fish there


----------

